# 2004 altima 2.5s rear brakes and rotors



## Iuse2lovemynissan (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm posting this a second time because I put it in the wrong place. I am an ex-tractor trailer mechanic and work on cars in my spare time. My Altima is eating my rear brakes and rotors every 3 months. I used good semi-metalic brakes with lifetime warranty the last time I replaced them. I just had my tires replaced by a local repair shop and they told me that my rear brakes are almost metal to metal and the rotors needed to be relaced. Needless to say they wanted over $250.00 to do it and I can do it cheaper myself. But before I do this again is there any sugestions to prevent this. I don't use the e-brake and the repair shop said everything was turning fine. I have noticed a brake smell and alot of heat from the rear brake on the driver side. I figured it was a hung up caliper, but the garage said that they are wearing evenly on both sides. thanks...Rob:newbie:


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

It may be a simple issue of the mechanic being a douche. Have you double checked it and made sure he wasn't a liar? Worse, have you kept track? 

I've had the "metal on metal" line pulled on me a lot and most of the time it's entirely fine. I've _heard_ of mechanics switching pads too.

Brake work is really easy stuff for the most part and really really high in profit margins. I don't even run a shop and I can switch pads in 20mins (if everything goes smoothly), I'm sure if he was a wooly character it would be nothing for him to try to pull one over on you.


----------

